# برنامج Safe 12.3.2 رابط واحد مباشر



## م احمد خيال (25 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برنامج Safe 12.3.2 رابط واحد مباشر 






شرح التحميل 

ادخل على هذا الرابط

http://patoghu.com/gonagon/3034-CSI-SAFE-final.html

بعد مايفتح الموقع تنزل تحت والصورة توضح كيفية التحميل 







:16:​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_magd (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مش بيشتغل


----------



## eng_magd (25 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم ياباشا.......اشتغل خلاص.....بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عامر (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للموضوع...ولكن ارجو من الاخوة الذين نزلوا البرنامج التاكد من الاصدار فهل صحيح هو 12.3.2 وشكرا لكم..


----------



## engkhaled20 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## م احمد خيال (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس عامر قال:


> شكرا للموضوع...ولكن ارجو من الاخوة الذين نزلوا البرنامج التاكد من الاصدار فهل صحيح هو 12.3.2 وشكرا لكم..



دى صورة للبرنامج بعد ماعملتله داونلود تثبت ان النسخة 12.3.2





شكرا للجميع على الردود والمتابعة


----------



## TAMETETMAN5 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## hawkar1 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## boushy (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير​ الرابط شغااااااااااااااال


----------



## khozamy (3 يناير 2013)

و الله العظيم كم انا سعيد بهذا المنتدى و بك يا باشمهندس...ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ...لقد بحثت ايام و ليالى على هذا البرنامج ووجدت ان كل المواقع التى من المفترض انه فيها قد تم مسحه منها...اشكرك شكرا جزيلا يا اخى....و يا ريت كمان بقى تتحفنا ببرنامج روبوت ميلينيوم تبقى ولد...


----------



## seyam_1983 (5 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد السعيد على (7 يناير 2013)

*تحياتى .....جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## Eng.wsa (7 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة نسمة (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (21 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (28 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## احمدص (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن حاج (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## markedmark (19 مارس 2013)

طيب لو سمحت ممكن التفعيل ؟


----------



## شريف كيوان (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## freemanghassan (31 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## freemanghassan (31 مايو 2013)

الحمد لله ... تم التحميل بنجاح ... ثم التنصيب بنجاح ... والنسخة مرخصة لـ 120 يوم من تاريخ كتابة هذا الرد .. 

جزاك الله كل خير ...​


----------



## eng_mido0o (27 يونيو 2013)

الصوره دي بتظهرلي كل مااحاول اسطب البرنامج ياتري فيه حل للمشكله دي ولا مفيش ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abdo Essam (29 يونيو 2013)

eng_mido0o قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 91565
> 
> الصوره دي بتظهرلي كل مااحاول اسطب البرنامج ياتري فيه حل للمشكله دي ولا مفيش ؟؟؟؟


*نسخة كاملة من البرنامج هنا
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2890923.133337.100000504343421&type=1&theater

*​


----------



## البرنس رامى (2 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## IhabAlbasha (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## said khamis (8 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم شكرا علي البرناج الرائع


----------



## amrcivil (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​
​


----------



## سميرالطحان (8 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

كيف اعرف رقم السيف الا عند مكتوب سيف 12 فقط
ماهو الجديد في هدا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## civil en.ali (8 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووررررررررر


----------



## maro_monaam (12 ديسمبر 2013)

1000 شكر


----------



## eng tstmgk (17 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## marwa attiaa (5 يونيو 2014)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## marwa attiaa (9 يونيو 2014)

مش عارفة اعرف الباسوورد ياجماعة حد يساعدنى ضروري


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 يونيو 2014)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t357776.html


----------



## وائل عطيه عامر (20 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedelmuslm (9 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك وتسلم علي المجهود


----------



## shams alafag (14 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

